# Unicoi Archery Venue " Outdoor Adventure Day at Unicoi State Park"



## trad bow (Aug 17, 2014)

We have the opportunity to help out with GA DNR's Outdoor Adventure Day at Unicoi State Park again this year on Sept 27, 2014. TBG has hosted the archery venue since the inception of the Unicoi event. We will be giving hundreds of participants the opportunity to shoot a bow, some for the first time. We have bows in the TBG trailers that will let anyone from about three all the way to adults have a chance to shoot and enjoy the bow. We really need more volunteers at all of our events but this one takes a lot of help as we have had in excess of a thousand people (shooting six arrows) each in a day. Please seriously consider helping us out this year and be prepared to have a great time with everyone. As soon as the starting times are released to me I will pass them on. Historically it has been from 9am till 3pm. This is a great event to bring the family to. I look forward to hear from you. Thanks in advance 
Jeff Roberts


----------



## Dennis (Aug 17, 2014)

Its always a fun time


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 18, 2014)

planning on it.....


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 18, 2014)

Do they have traditional bows for the people to shoot?
It's all I have experience with.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 28, 2014)

oldfella1962 said:


> Do they have traditional bows for the people to shoot?
> It's all I have experience with.



Yes sir; recurves and longbows.
We, The Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia supply all of the bows, arrows, targets, safety equipment and people to set up, and run the Archery parts of Outdoor Adventure Day.
It is a good day, good tim and a wonderful cause.
It is one of those days where you get more, than you give. We would love to have you there to help.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 28, 2014)

Words from Joel Smith; (a few year's back, but ring true today)
"This event is the Kid's Outdoor Adventure Day held every National Hunting and Fishing Day at Unicoi State Park right outside Helen, Georgia. It is put on by the DNR with the help of sponsors like the Weatherby Foundation to give kids (and their parents) a chance to learn the fun of outdoor activies like archery, shotgun shooting, canoeing, trout fishing, etc.

For several years now TBG has set up and run the archery part of this experience for the DNR. We will have between 900 and 1200 kids there and most of them will want to try shooting a bow. We usually set up 12 targets and lanes and most of the day we will have a line of around 30-40 kids waiting to shoot, many will shoot and immediately get back in line. It's a tremendous chance for us to spread the message of the fun and simplicity of traditional archery to a lot of kids and parents in one day. We also have a rare opportunity to show the public that bowhunters are not the awful sadists that the anti-hunting crowd wants them to believe.

The work itself is pure pleasure, helping willing children shoot what for some of them is their first arrow from a bow. You get a chance to give each of these children a gift that will introduce many of them to a sport they may not have been exposed to any other way. Many of the kids and parents tell us every year that our venue was the most fun they had all day and quite a few ask questions about getting into archery and where to get equipment.

The hard part is having enough people to run an operation like this without wearing everybody to a frazzle. Because of the sheer numbers of kids wanting to do this, we have to have a lot of lanes open to keep the line moving and waits from being too long. 

As I said earlier we try to keep twelve lanes running and that takes one person minimum for each lane plus we have to have someone keeping the line in order and matching the kids with tackle that is at least close to their size and strength. We have to have at least afew people to relieve the other workers for lunches, bathroom breaks, etc.

Bottom line we really need at least 15 or 16 people willing to give up just one day that can change some kids whole life."

This is a good deal. 


We will start set up at 9am. The event starts at 10 and goes to 4.
Follow the signs into the Unicoi park and on to the registration table.
Jeff Roberts will turn in everyone's name for free admission to the park, (tell the Ranger at the gate), and lunch.
Bring a chair for breaks, and something cool to drink, (water or such).

some pictures of years back:


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 28, 2014)

Gonna try to make it this year


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 30, 2014)

It has been on my calendar since last year.  Health permitting, I will be there.  It is a long day, but watching the smiles on those kids faces makes it a very special time.


----------



## SWbowhunter (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeff,
     Thank you all for helping with this event again. If there is anything you guys (and gals) need, please let me know. I am going to try to clear that bank to make finding arrows easier. I also had 2 porta potties moved much closer to the archery venue, in case we have problems with the laundry restroom again. Here is my email kevin.lowrey@dnr.state.ga.us  Let me know if you think of anything that will make your day at Unicoi better. Thanks.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 12, 2014)

Two more weeks!


----------



## pine nut (Sep 13, 2014)

Count me in please, as I will be able to help out.  This is the most fun you can have and still call it "working"!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 17, 2014)

pine nut said:


> Count me in please, as I will be able to help out.  This is the most fun you can have and still call it "working"!!



Will do sir; thank you. Gonna be a fun day.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 17, 2014)

Looking forward to it...
BTW  Kevin, it will be great to clean that hill off....the poison ivy was kinda thick!!!!!    see you soon!!!!!


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 17, 2014)

Would love to go but I have to teach a 10hr Georgia Hunter Education class that day, the first Saturday class  in Paulding County history.  I'm hoping we don't make a habit out of this.  Have fun folks!


----------



## ArcheryMom (Sep 17, 2014)

Jeff,

Steve, Bella and I will be there as well.

Lorrie


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 18, 2014)

ArcheryMom said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Steve, Bella and I will be there as well.
> 
> Lorrie



Excellent; thank you!

It will be good to see all of you.


----------



## Red Arrow (Sep 18, 2014)

I'll be there as well...

Lee


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 19, 2014)

Red Arrow said:


> I'll be there as well...
> 
> Lee



Good deal!


----------



## Chris Horsman (Sep 19, 2014)

Does anyone wanna car pool from Marietta area. Ill be there regardless


----------



## Chris Horsman (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry, gotta bow out. The boys postponed Lacrosse game is Saturday am.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 23, 2014)

Chris Horsman said:


> Sorry, gotta bow out. The boys postponed Lacrosse game is Saturday am.



Yah Yah Yah...heard that one before!!!!!

But seriously folks ...it's coming up fast, looks like our staff will be good BUT we can ALWAYS use more folks....these kids deserve our best efforts and I am proud of TBG and all we do individually and collectively! The weather promises to be splendid!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 25, 2014)

Chris Horsman said:


> Sorry, gotta bow out. The boys postponed Lacrosse game is Saturday am.



Hate you can;t make it Chris. You will be missed buddy.

We will be meeting between 8:30 and 9:00 to get set up.
The show starts at 10 am. We generally close about 12:30 for a while to eat lunch, the open back up until 4:00.

It is a good day and a good time. It is not too late to come. We can use about 2 or 3 more bodies to be fully staffed.
Any questions please pm me, or send a text, or even call.
Thank you
404-960-9115


----------



## Red Arrow (Sep 26, 2014)

If anybody else can come up and help us tomorrow it sure would be appreciated.  TBG has been doing this for many years and it really is a good day.  Seeing those faces light up when they stick a target makes you feel good!  The more hands we have the easier it is, allowing breaks and spreading the fun around.  If you have kids you can bring them too and they can do some trout fishing.  My boy caught several last year during this event.  Come on out and thanks for everyones help.

Lee Camp
TBG Pres.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 26, 2014)

Do not be bashful and thinking you can't contribute!       it is really a fun time of fellowship as well as very gratifying helping some old or young KID learn to shoot a bow.  You may go home tired, but you will go home smiling inside!  Please come to help folks.  Many hands make light work! This is a very worthwhile undertaking and leaves you with a good feeling.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 28, 2014)

As Usual I had a good time there!  It was good to see and work with old friends and new friends toward a good cause.  I had one young father tell me, "This is a really great thing you guys are doing.  Who knows whose life you may be affecting."  I told him most of us were there to remember and honor those who took time to guide us when we were younger.  It was pass it forward as "they" did for me.  Tony Smith especially deserves our thanks for his dedication to our youth program.  It isn't my place to thank everyone who showed up to help, and I am only doing it for myself, but thank you ...all of you for taking the time to help a kid or their parents or even "old" kids have a good experience for a day.  Who knows, maybe even for a lifetime.  Just think about the friends we all have now through the sport of archery and bow hunting that we did not know only a short time ago.  What a blessing in my life!


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 28, 2014)

Amen.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope all of you that helped out didn't get too exhausted. One thing I have noticed over the years when I ask someone if they have ever shot a traditional bow is that if they have they never forget when and where it was they did it and they always mention how much fun it was. No doubt many will recall shooting a bow at this event for many years to come.


----------



## Red Arrow (Sep 29, 2014)

I would like to thank all of ya'll that gave up your day to help out with this.  TBG was well represented and we had a great group.  I don't have any idea how many came through and shot, but it was sure a bunch.  We also gave away one of the Comptons bow to a very nice young lady.  She was 14 years old and did not have a bow at home.  She came back time after time to shoot.  She was thrilled to have a bow and be able to take it home.  Comptons give us these bows for just this purpose,  to give away to a young person who really show an interest in archery.  It was a great moment.  I think Tomi has a picture she'll probably post.

We will do this again next year.   If you can work it in to your schedule we would love to have you.  Thanks again for all the help.  I appreciate it.

Lee


----------

